# Clima - Cenário Dramático



## Iceberg (18 Mar 2007 às 15:46)

Mais um relatório a assinalar consequências dramáticas para o futuro do clima a curto-médio prazo, especialmente para a Europa. A ler com atenção:  


*Título: Novo relatório sobre o clima traça cenário dramático para a Europa *Mensagem: As vozes dos cientistas já tinham badalado as más notícias através dos seus relatórios. Inundações súbitas na Europa, fome e secas em África, menos neve na América do Norte e violentos fogos florestais na América Latina. Mas agora é a voz oficial das Nações Unidas a traçar os dramáticos cenários que podem advir das alterações climáticas. Só no Sul da Europa, em 2080, as cheias junto às costas marítimas vão pôr em risco mais 2,5 milhões de pessoas do que actualmente.

As conclusões sobre o impacto regional das mudanças no clima só vão ser anunciadas no dia 6 de Abril, em Bruxelas. Mas ontem a agência Reuters antecipou alguns dados do relatório do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas da ONU. E os riscos são transversais a todo o mundo, embora vão afectar de modo diferente as regiões do sul e do norte.

Se nos países europeus do sul, como Portugal, as ondas de calor serão a maior ameaça à saúde das populações, que terão de enfrentar também o problema da escassez de água e o drama dos incêndios florestais, a norte, o aquecimento global e a diminuição do frio poderão trazer melhorias à produtividade florestal, às pescas e às colheitas agrícolas. Nesta região, haverá ainda um maior potencial hidroeléctrico.

Mas em 2080 o maior problema dos países do sul serão as súbitas inundações, estimam os cientistas da ONU, avisando ainda que o risco se fará sobretudo sentir junto às zonas costeiras

Noutros cantos do mundo, como a Ásia, o derretimento dos Himalaias provocará cheias e avalanches, colocando em risco os recursos hídricos. Mas o impacto da subida do nível do mar e do aumento da temperatura conduzirá também a tempos de seca, piorando a produtividade agrícola e agravando carências.

A fome também será agudizada em África, com a falta de água a perturbar as colheitas e a reduzir a área agrícola disponível. A ONU estima ainda que, na América do Norte, neve menos e no Verão se agrave o problema das florestas, com mais fogos. A sul, na América Latina, a savana poderá substituir a floresta tropical da Amazónia, tornando zonas secas em terrenos desertificados.

Nas zonas polares, continuará o degelo das calotes, com impactos graves ao nível da biovidersidade. *Autor: Rita Carvalho Fonte: Diário de Notícias Página: 27 Data: 15-03-2007*


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2007 às 16:52)

no comment


----------



## Minho (18 Mar 2007 às 19:22)

Já só faltam os terremotos, vulcões e cometas chocarem contra a terra.... o AG  nem um ponto positivo trás para a Terra só mesmo no Norte da Europa... fantástico!



> A sul, na América Latina, a savana poderá substituir a floresta tropical da Amazónia, tornando zonas secas em terrenos desertificados.


Isto não me espanta nada. Nem é preciso Aquecimento Global para destruir a Amazónia... nem que entrássemos numa Era Glaciar a Amazónia vai desaparecer graças à *Ganância Global*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2007 às 19:30)

Só acredita no Pai Natal quem quer


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2007 às 20:23)

Minho disse:


> Já só faltam os terremotos, vulcões e cometas chocarem contra a terra.... o AG  nem um ponto positivo trás para a Terra só mesmo no Norte da Europa... fantástico!
> 
> 
> Isto não me espanta nada. Nem é preciso Aquecimento Global para destruir a Amazónia... nem que entrássemos numa Era Glaciar a Amazónia vai desaparecer graças à *Ganância Global*



É isso mesmo...  

Ainda que se concretize tudo como se está a prever, não será algo drástico ´reservado para o ano 2080.. existem mtos anos de "preparação", as alterações vão realizando aos poucos, e as pessoas vão se adaptando a elas... 
A Terra encontra o ponto de equilibrio, tanto calor terá de criar formas de se equilibrar sobre a forma de neve e frio ou tempestades... Poderá ser a bipolarização das estações Inverno - Verão. Será??
Veremos, o tempo nos dirá.....


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2007 às 22:10)

Sempre me foi difícil compreender a lógica das tais consequências do aquecimento global. A um aumento da temperatura devia também corresponder um aumento da precipitação. Algumas regiões poderiam ver reduzida a precipitação, mas a maioria teria um aumento. Pode ocorrer um deslocamento da cintura desértica em direcção aos pólos, mas esse deslocamento devia ser acompanhado por uma expansão das zonas de clima tropical e equatorial. Por isso, não entendo esse cenário da floresta equatorial da Amazónia transformada numa savana. Mais facilmente é transformada numa savana pela desflorestação que por razões climáticas.


----------



## Minho (18 Mar 2007 às 23:30)

Dan disse:


> Sempre me foi difícil compreender a lógica das tais consequências do aquecimento global. A um aumento da temperatura devia também corresponder um aumento da precipitação. Algumas regiões poderiam ver reduzida a precipitação, mas a maioria teria um aumento. Pode ocorrer um deslocamento da cintura desértica em direcção aos pólos, mas esse deslocamento devia ser acompanhado por uma expansão das zonas de clima tropical e equatorial. Por isso, não entendo esse cenário da floresta equatorial da Amazónia transformada numa savana. Mais facilmente é transformada numa savana pela desflorestação que por razões climáticas.



Exacto. Concordo plenamente... com uma suposta "migração" dos anticlones sub-tropicais para norte (ou sul no HS), a Zona de Convergência Intertropical devia expandir-se...


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 09:06)

Dan disse:


> Sempre me foi difícil compreender a lógica das tais consequências do aquecimento global. A um aumento da temperatura devia também corresponder um aumento da precipitação. Algumas regiões poderiam ver reduzida a precipitação, mas a maioria teria um aumento. Pode ocorrer um deslocamento da cintura desértica em direcção aos pólos, mas esse deslocamento devia ser acompanhado por uma expansão das zonas de clima tropical e equatorial. Por isso, não entendo esse cenário da floresta equatorial da Amazónia transformada numa savana. Mais facilmente é transformada numa savana pela desflorestação que por razões climáticas.




Nem mais, várias vezes me questiono sobre esse pormenor que mtas vezes é ignorado das previsões sobre efeitos do aqueciomento global...  paenas se concentram no que de desgraça pode vir a acontecer. 

(brevemente criam-se os movimentos apologistas do fim do mundo ...)

Que o aquecimento trará consequências, é certo e não podemos ignorá-las, mas não será um quadro assim tão preto, como disse, as populações vão se adaptando às mudanças. 
Os animais é que em mtos casos não terão hipotese, dada a limitação cada vez maior dos espaços livres de reserva e protecção de espécies... ou adaptam-se rapidamente ou fazem parte a médio prazo de estatísticas de  extinção ...


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Mar 2007 às 10:45)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Nem mais, várias vezes me questiono sobre esse pormenor que mtas vezes é ignorado das previsões sobre efeitos do aqueciomento global...  paenas se concentram no que de desgraça pode vir a acontecer.
> 
> (brevemente criam-se os movimentos apologistas do fim do mundo ...)
> 
> Que o aquecimento trará consequências, é certo e não podemos ignorá-las, mas não será um quadro assim tão preto, como disse, *as populações vão se adaptando às mudanças. **Os animais é que em mtos casos não terão hipotese*, dada a limitação cada vez maior dos espaços livres de reserva e protecção de espécies... ou adaptam-se rapidamente ou fazem parte a médio prazo de estatísticas de  extinção ...



*Axo que os animais se adaptam melhor e mais rapidamente às mudanças*!  
Temos vindo a assistir a estes constantes episódios de marés mais vivas, em que colocam algumas populações em riscos! Alguém está a ver essas populações a mudarem e a adaptarem-se às novas realidades!???  
Tenho vindo a estudar algumas situações do passado, e são vários os casos em que existem sinais de relocalização de povoados, que devido ao avanço do mar, houve necessidade de se deslocarem mais para o interior! Hoje em dia isso não é sequer ponderado, e em alternativa são gastos milhões em molhes, paredões, reposição de areias!


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 10:59)

Bruno Campos disse:


> *Axo que os animais se adaptam melhor e mais rapidamente às mudanças*!
> Temos vindo a assistir a estes constantes episódios de marés mais vivas, em que colocam algumas populações em riscos! Alguém está a ver essas populações a mudarem e a adaptarem-se às novas realidades!???
> Tenho vindo a estudar algumas situações do passado, e são vários os casos em que existem sinais de relocalização de povoados, que devido ao avanço do mar, houve necessidade de se deslocarem mais para o interior! Hoje em dia isso não é sequer ponderado, e em alternativa são gastos milhões em molhes, paredões, reposição de areias!



Referia-me a espécies que estão limitadas pelo espaço e em risco de extinção. 
Tarde ou cedo as populações serão obrigadas a se afastar da costa, nem que seja pela força da destruição de inundações e marés vivas...


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Mar 2007 às 11:07)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Referia-me a espécies que estão limitadas pelo espaço e em risco de extinção.
> Tarde ou cedo as populações serão obrigadas a se afastar da costa, nem que seja pela força da destruição de inundações e marés vivas...



Eu compreendi o que disseste! Estava só a satirizar!   
É mesmo verdade isso que dizes, mas os animais, elementos da natureza, vão-se adaptando, já os Homens, elemento supra-natura, vai tentando moldar a sua natureza envolvente!


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Mar 2007 às 11:11)

De certo modo até concordo com estes cenários hipotéticamente catastróficos! São bons para alarmar as populações, e o que é certo é que se abordares qq pessoa na rua e falares sobre o aquecimento global, ela já manda uns bitaites!?   Lentamente, vai-se criando uma consciência do Risco! Mas é mmo muito lentamente!


----------

